# اصلاح الاطارات التيوبلس ---------------------- منقول



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

:59:توجد عدة طرق لإصلاح الاطارات التيوبلس هم (الترتيب بالافضلية):

1-الكوي علي البارد
2- الكوي علي الساخن
3- الخابور (التيل)




من مكونات الاطار الاكثر شيوعا حاليا هو شبكة من السلك داخلية، في بعض الانواع الاقل جودة يتشوه الشكل الهندسي لهذه الشبكة بسرعة نتيجة مطبات او عيون القطة فنضطر لاستبدال الاطار بالرغم من ان شكله جديد لانه يسبب عدم اتزان شديد و صوت عالي و هو المتعارف (الكاوتش ملووح).

- اصلاح الاطار بواسطة الخابور هو احد الاسباب الرئيسية لافساد شبكة السلك بالاطار ، لماذا، لانه يقطع جزء من السلك و بتعدد الخوابير تفقد الشبكة جزء كبير من متانتها و يتعرض شكلها الهندسي للتشوه بصدمات خفيفة او حتي بتحميل وزن زائد نسبيا. يلجأ الناس لاسلوب الخابور لأنه اسهل و اسرع بالرغم من انه اغلي من الكوي و لكنه يدمر الاطار بسرعة

- الكوي علي الساخن قد لا يقطع الشبكة و لكنه يسبب اجهادات حراراية علي المعدن المستخدم في شبكة السلك و بالتالي يضعفة و يقلل من قدرة شبكة السلك علي تحمل الصدمات.

- الكوي علي البارد افضل من كل الاوجه الا انه يأخذ وقت أطول 

يلجأ عمال اصلاح الاطارات بمحطات البنزين بالذات لاستخدام الخابور و ايجاد ثقوب كثيرة عن طريق تعمد ثقب الاطار بابرة مخفية (خلف خاتم مثلا) او برفع ضغط الهواء بشدة لفتح مسام الكاوتش و اظهار ثقوب غير مؤثرة (تصلح للاطارات المستهلكة نسبيا) و ما خفي كان اعظم ، لذلك لا يفضل اطلاقا التعامل بالخابور او اصلاح الاطار بمحطات البنزين و ان كانت هناك ضرورة فيفضل اعادة نفخ الاطار فقط او تركيب اطار داخلي (كمرة) لحين اصلاح الاطار عند ورشة موثوق بها و يفضل الاحتفاظ بكمرة داخلية في شنطة السيارة لمثل هذه الظروف


----------

